# U S Forest Land Monticello



## 3ringer (Oct 28, 2017)

Anybody hunting US Forest land off Clay Rd area. We are in a club bordering U S Forest land. We had one decent 8 pointer killed last weekend. Not much seen this week. We did have one nice trophy buck on camera a few weeks ago. Going back out this evening ahead of the cold front and rain.


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 5, 2017)

Hunting has been tough so so far. Not very many deer being seen. 6 of us in the woods Saturday morning and only one deer seen. I saw that deer at 10:30 after the other hunters were headed back to camp. With the full moon, I believe the deer were up all night. I believe they were moving mid day instead of morning. Next weekend looks to be cooler. Hopefully more deer will be seen. Not many shots heard for it to be either sex.


----------



## getaff (Nov 5, 2017)

Man I went in yesterday around 9 and sat until about 3, came out and went back at 5.  I did not see a single deer


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 5, 2017)

I wouldn't have seen this deer if I hadn't been looking at the right place at the right time. I only saw it for about 10 seconds because it was in thick cover. Maybe the cooler weather next weekend will get them moving more. I saw another buck last night crossing the road. They are definitely moving at night.


----------



## panfish (Nov 6, 2017)

4 of us went yesterday seen nuthing but Turkey's..  Not seeing much.


----------



## Meat Hunter (Nov 7, 2017)

I hunted 5 days this past week, some days saw nothing, one morning saw a small spike, another morning 3 does, saw another doe one morning on the way into a stand and she was already bedded down. Full moon and warm weather, plus lots of acorns keeping deer movement to a minimum. Guys please don't shoot the does, I truly believe that there are not that many of them out there in the ONF.


----------



## panfish (Nov 11, 2017)

Yea your rite. But there is a lot of people that thank NF doe days are the same as jasper county.. I just talk to 2 going this morning that thought it was doe days..


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 22, 2017)

We are seeing very little. Hardly any sign of the rut at all. It's been a very disappointing season so far.


----------



## panfish (Nov 22, 2017)

My sun in law got a really nice 10 pointer a cupel weeks ago in NF..


----------



## panfish (Nov 27, 2017)

Had a 7 pointer come in fast to grunt call .. I'm not as young as I once was it was 1-1/2 mile drag. Man I did not know your whole body can hurt so much. But a good sign I did see about 11 doe. I think there coming back.  I hope a cupel years it be like the 90s


----------



## juniorbassman (Nov 30, 2017)

Panfish,  congrats on the 7pt!  You have any pics of it or the 10pt your son in law got?


----------



## panfish (Dec 1, 2017)

I'll try and figure out how to post some pictures.


----------



## juniorbassman (Dec 1, 2017)

Have you guys been seeing many does?  The buck to doe ratio where I've been has been crazy.  All I'm seeing are little yearling bucks.  Only seen 2 does in about 15 hunts and only had 1 doe on camera.  Seen a lot of different yearling bucks in the same area... both while hunting and on camera.


----------



## panfish (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm seeing a lot of doe. And small bucks.  I thought the buck I shot was bigger.. but he going to tast good.


----------



## panfish (Dec 2, 2017)

Sun in law's 10. And my little 7. Off onf..


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 2, 2017)

Nice NF bucks


----------



## juniorbassman (Dec 3, 2017)

Wow!  Great deer!  Congrats to both of you!


----------



## juniorbassman (Dec 3, 2017)

I can't seem to get lucky.  None of the bucks I'm hunting seem to be moving in daylight hours.  I've got a ton of pics of bucks and 2 really good ones but they are all at night.


----------



## panfish (Dec 3, 2017)

I try to stay I the thickest stuff I can find..  And play the wind..


----------



## panfish (Dec 3, 2017)

Another one.


----------



## tknight (Jan 1, 2018)

panfish said:


> Sun in law's 10. And my little 7. Off onf..



Congrats to both of you, that 10 is a mighty fine deer for NF land!


----------

